# Utile (forse) script per chi usa il portatile

## mrfree

Consiglio a tutti quelli che come me hanno bisogno di switchare diverse configurazioni, presumibilmente su un portatile e principalmente in base al giorno della settimana ... questo semplice init script

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 2003 Frittella Laurento - MrFree

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Profilo utilizzato in ufficio (Giorni Feriali)

OFFICE="Ufficio"

# Profilo utilizzato a casa (Giorni Festivi)

HOME="Casa"

TODAY=$(date +%a)

depend() {

        need net

        need clock

}

start() {

        ebegin "QuickSwitch of the Day ;) "

        case "$TODAY" in

           Mon | Tue | Wed | Thu | Fri )

                switchto $OFFICE &> /dev/null

           ;;

           Sat | Sun )

                switchto $HOME &> /dev/null

           ;;

        esac

        eend 0

}

```

Visto che ne avevo bisogno subito mi sono limitato a questo, ma se vi interessa in seguito potrei postare la versione che considera orario di lavoro e giorni di festa o di ferie, ovviamente indicati in un file di configurazione.

Ahhhh... compagno quickswitch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

```
switchto
```

?

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> switchto

 

fa parte, in realtà è il cuore, dell'ebuild quickswitch mi pare se ne sia parlato qualche post fa riguardo a piccoli ma utilissimi software ... forse le storie con la tipa ti hanno distratto   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

...che le storie con la tipa mi abbiamo distratto si, ma che l'eseguibile switchto facesse parte di quickswitch (mai provato, mi basta dhcpcd  :Smile: ) non lo sapevo... come potevo!?!?!?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   switchto 
> 
> fa parte, in realtà è il cuore, dell'ebuild quickswitch mi pare se ne sia parlato qualche post fa riguardo a piccoli ma utilissimi software ...

 

Parli di questo messaggio immagino...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Parli di questo messaggio immagino... 

 

Sicuramente... ma tra quickswitch e switchto ce ne corre...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Consiglio a tutti quelli che come me hanno bisogno di switchare diverse configurazioni, presumibilmente su un portatile e principalmente in base al giorno della settimana ... questo semplice init script [..]

 

Io uso qualcosa di molto simile, in piu' pero', dovendo visitare diversi clienti e portandomi sempre il laptop appresso, ho la necessita' di scegliere il profile all'avvio.

E lo faccio mediante l'append prof=<profile> in lilo.conf. Esempio :

```
[..]

prompt

timeout=50

default=auto

image=/boot/gentoo-2.4.19-r9_new

        label=auto

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda7

        append="prof=auto"

image=/boot/gentoo-2.4.19-r9_new

        label=customer1

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda7

        append="prof=customer1"

image=/boot/gentoo-2.4.19-r9_new

        label=customer2

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda7

        append="prof=customer2"

image=/boot/gentoo-2.4.19-r9_new

        label=casa

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda7

        append="prof=casa"

```

Il profilo scelto me lo ritrovo poi in /proc/cmdline che posso leggere da uno

start-up script simile al tuo. In effetti il profilo auto fa esattamente quello che fai tu verificando che giorno e'  :Smile: 

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## poisson

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> Il profilo scelto me lo ritrovo poi in /proc/cmdline che posso leggere da uno
> 
> start-up script simile al tuo. In effetti il profilo auto fa esattamente quello che fai tu verificando che giorno e' 
> 
> 

 

L'utilizzo dell'append e' ancora piu' semplice:

```
append="prof=blabla"
```

 altro non fa che assegnare "blabla" alla variabile d'ambiente "prof", disponibile in tutti gli script di boot.

Ciao !!

----------

## maur8

Mitico quickswitch e grande mrfree!

Saluti da Fabrizio  :Shocked: 

----------

